
What was the first computer you bought, what were some of your favorite games? - RmDen
http://sqlservercode.blogspot.com/2016/11/what-was-first-computer-you-bought-what.html?spref=tw
======
informatimago
The first computer I bought was a FLEX 6809 kit with a basic and a pascal
compiler. My favorite game was the pascal compiler. Yeah, back in that time,
if you wanted a game, you had to program it yourself!

